# NO Really.....



## Petrus (29/5/16)

I think it's my third post, because I lost my third 18650 battery.....EE error on charger. Normally when I charge batteries used in mechs the capacity is between 60 and 70 percent. All lost /EE error code is brown LG battery's. Note. The last two lost both from regulated mods.


----------



## BumbleBee (29/5/16)

Have you verified the authenticity of those batteries? There seem to be quite a few fakes out there at the moment.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (29/5/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Have you verified the authenticity of those batteries? There seem to be quite a few fakes out there at the moment.


Hi. Those are from the very first. I have checked, the white part around the positive post is matt not gloss, so I assume they are authentic.


----------



## stevie g (29/5/16)

Petrus said:


> I think it's my third post, because I lost my third 18650 battery.....EE error on charger. Normally when I charge batteries used in mechs the capacity is between 60 and 70 percent. All lost /EE error code is brown LG battery's. Note. The last two lost both from regulated mods.


did you trying inserting the battery several times, do you have a volt meter read out if so what is the battery voltage?.


----------



## TommyL (29/5/16)

Assuming the charger is one of those nitecore um10 or 20s? 
That usually means there's in issue of power that's being supplied to the charger


----------



## Petrus (29/5/16)

TommyL said:


> Assuming the charger is one of those nitecore um10 or 20s?
> That usually means there's in issue of power that's being supplied to the charger


O crap, that is a nitecore 20. On that topic, what charger would you suggest is the best with no issues.


----------



## BhavZ (29/5/16)

Petrus said:


> O crap, that is a nitecore 20. On that topic, what charger would you suggest is the best with no issues.


I would suggest either the Nitcore D2 or D4 or if you need 6 bays then the LUC 6 bay charger (it has built-in bluetooth)

As for the UM range, a 2amp wall charger works really well for it.. also if you are using the usb port to charge your battery and another device set your UM charger to prioritise the 18650 (little switch at the top)

Hope that helps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Smoke187 (29/5/16)

Yeah the UM20 really hates inputs of less than 2A, initially I thought that my charger was faulty, but then realized that the charger works best on an old iphone charger or the charger from my Samsung tablet which are both 2A chargers. anything below and then 1 battery will show the err message, while the other battery continues charging with no problem. 
Luckily the UM20 is just my backup charger, because I still use my D2 as my primary charger, since I only need to charge 2 18650's and then my DNA 200 charges of a normal 2A USB


----------



## Petrus (29/5/16)

Smoke187 said:


> Yeah the UM20 really hates inputs of less than 2A, initially I thought that my charger was faulty, but then realized that the charger works best on an old iphone charger or the charger from my Samsung tablet which are both 2A chargers. anything below and then 1 battery will show the err message, while the other battery continues charging with no problem.
> Luckily the UM20 is just my backup charger, because I still use my D2 as my primary charger, since I only need to charge 2 18650's and then my DNA 200 charges of a normal 2A USB


Yes it is running on a Samsung adapter. I think I am going to pull the triger on a LUC 6 bay

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Petrus (29/5/16)

Petrus said:


> Yes it is running on a Samsung adapter. I think I am going to pull the triger on a LUC 6 bay


Unfortunately those 3 EE batteries all ended up in the dustbin.


----------

